# Here's our new baby girl too!



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's a pic of our new baby girl 10 week old goldendoodle Sophie! Wanted to share since so many of you helped me during the weeks prior to bringing baby home! 

<img src= "http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b9ce01b3127ccef83d38f46e0000000040O02GaM3DVwyB7efDQ/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/">

Not sure if I posted this correctly to actually see pic, I hope I did and if not can someone please tell me what I did wrong.... I copied the url from shutterfly then in the message began with <img src= " then pasted the url and ended with quotes and the greater than symbol?


----------



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well I also just tried to add the pic to my profile, let's see if that worked, can you see that I'm technology challenged???


----------



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

OK, I do see the pic when I click on my profile!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here ya go 

Need to find a bigger copy of it!


----------



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Natalie, I'll try to get some better pics soon!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwww!! I know that you have said before, but what kind is she?? Other then adorable??


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> Awwww!! I know that you have said before, but what kind is she?? Other then adorable??


Sophie is a Goldendoodle.

She is gorgeous, best of luck with her and have fun!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Shes so cute! Shes as big as her pink stuffed piggy right now! Toooo cute!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone, she is such a joy!!!!!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> Sophie is a Goldendoodle.
> 
> She is gorgeous, best of luck with her and have fun!


Thanks! I was thinking poodle something, but couldn't remember! 
Still a cutie!


----------

